# Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.



## flusskrebs (6. Sep. 2012)

Guten abend,
Nun hat mich nach 14 Jahren auch der Teich-Gau erwischt. Vorgesternn abend fiel mir auf, daß der Teich plötzlich viel Wasser verloren hatte, 24 Stunden später bot er einen desaströsen Anblick.

 

 

 ​
Klar. Irgendwo hat die Folie ein Loch, aber um das zu finden, habe ich noch bis heute gewartet. Der Wasserspiegel sank seit gestern nicht mehr. Es sollte dann ja an der Wasserlinie zu finden sein. Zuerst hegte ich die Hoffnung, daß es irgendwo im Bereich der blank liegenden Folie klafft, denn es wäre kein vergnügungssteuerpflichtiges Unternehmen, im Pflanzbereich den Sand durchwühlen zu müssen. Doch an allen zugänglichen Stellen ist die Folie in der Höhe des Wasserspiegels in Ordnung. Nun muss ich mir weitere Möglichkeiten einfallen lassen.
Drückt mir mal bitte die Daumen.
Christian


----------



## Kolja (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Hallo Christian,

wie schade, der schöne Teich. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück bei der Suche und das es einfach zu finden und zu reparieren ist. Den hier oft beschriebenen Milchtrick kennst du?

ps: Du kannst die Fotos auch ein bisschen größer machen.


----------



## flusskrebs (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Vielen Dank Andrea. 
Von der Milch habe ich auch schon gehört. Möchte es alternativ eventuell auch mit etwas Salatöl versuchen, das ich mit Paprika rot einfärbe. Wow, das gibt dann einen scharfen Teich. 
Einen schönen Abend noch.
Christian


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Christian,
geht mir genauso !
Nach 14 Jahren Wasserverlust von 30 cm.
Habe ringsherum * alle* Ufermatten und Steine abgeräumt, und kein Loch gefunden sondern
eine 30 cm lange undicht gewordene Klebenaht.
Bin grade dabei zu reparieren. 
Hoffe, es wird dicht


----------



## flusskrebs (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Guten abend an alle.
So langsam frißt sich das Loch in der Folie auch in meinen Kopf. Immerhin habe ich inzwischen die Frage des Wassers über einen separaten Zähler regeln können. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Harald.
Ein Versuch mit dem Milchstreifen brachte mich leider nicht weiter. Sie diffundiert überall schön gleichmäßig. So habe ich im Flachwasserbereich einen Graben vor der Folie ausgehoben, um dort eine klare Kante zwischen Folie und Wasser zu bekommen. Aber auch da ist die Folie Top in Ordnung.
Unter der großen Pflanztasche auf dem dritten Bild oben rechts der Treppe liegt die Wasserlinie frei und ist gut zu inspizieren. Die beiden auf dem zweiten Bild links hängen unten noch im Wasser. Ob ihres Gewichts waren sie nicht anzuheben. Darum habe ich heute erst einmal die rechte ausgeräumt und hochgerollt. Superfolie darunter. Werde mich morgen an die zweite machen. Dann bleibt nur noch die Einstiegstreppe. Die habe ich beim Bau zwar auf eine vierfache Schutzschicht aus 1,5 mm Folie gelegt. Wie ich das mehrere Zentner schwere Ding anheben soll, darüber bin ich ohne rechten Entschluß schon zwei Nächte wachgelegen. Aber wenn schon eine Katastrophe, dann bitte nur eine erster Klasse.
Einen schönen Abend noch.
Christian


----------



## Kolja (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Hallo Christian,

hast du inzwischen etwas gefunden? Der letzte Bericht hörte sich ja gar nicht gut an.


----------



## Deuned (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Wenn es eine gute Folie war hält sie "ewig",meine war nach 28 Jahren - z.T. sogar von der Sonne beschienen - absolut dicht.
Undicht wird sie nur durch mechanische Einwirkungen,zB. durch das Beschneiden der Pflanzen mit einem ungeeigneten Werkzeug(so bei mir geschehen) oder durch unerwünschten Besuch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37340
(so bei mir geschehen).

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Lecksuche und vor allen bei der Reparatur.Folien,die älter als 5 - max. 10 Jahre alt sind lassen sich nicht mehr mit einem Quellschweißmittel reparieren.Ich habe nun versucht,die bei mir die aktuell neue Folie nach dem Rattenbiss dort wo ich nach dem Absenken des Wasserspiegel noch hinkam mit einem Drahtgeflecht(Maschengröße 6.3 mm  x  6,3 mm)zu schützen........


----------



## flusskrebs (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Also wie sich das mit dem Loch in der Folie weiterentwickelt hat, kann man glaubhaft kaum berichten. 
Nach den bereits beschriebenen Versuchen habe ich dann alles ausgeräumt, was sich über der Wasserlinie befand, einschließlich der Treppe. 
Wie oft ich dann die Folie auf Höhe der Wasserlinie abgetastet, alle Falten mehrfach hin und her gewendet und sämtliche Nähte mit einem angeschliffenen Holzspan durchgezogen habe, weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr. 
Dann mehrere Versuche mit Milch; für die ich extra einen Patenteingießer anfertigte. Letztlich Öltropfen, deren Ausbreitung bei günstigem Licht sehr gut zu beobachten ist. ----- Alles nichts.
Für die Prüfungen mit den gegebenenfalls abfließenden Flüssigkeiten mußte der Wasserspiegel ja immer wieder etwas angehoben werden. Nach einigen Wiederholungen stellte ich fest, daß das zugegebene Wasser an nächsten Tag noch im gleichen Pegel stand. Vergangenen Mittwoch füllte ich dann einfach mal 10 Kubikmeter nach und hob so den Wasserspiegel um 10 Zentimeter an. Am Freitag war davon noch nichts abgeflossen. So ließ ich nun am Samstag und Sonntag bis zum Überlauf Wasser zufließen. Heute abend ist noch nichts davon verschwunden.
Ich finde bisher keine andere Erklärung für den Wasserverlust, als daß mir die Teichhexe einen Streich gespielt hat. 
Mit Schulterzucken 
Christian


----------



## meinereiner (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Hallo Christian,

dass sich ein Loch selber repariert, ist ja eher ausgeschlossen.
Ich hab mir mal deinen Thread noch mal durchgelesen, und auch dein Profil angeschaut.
Du hast ja eine Pumpe und auch Filter. 
Du hast aber über deine Fehlersuchvorgehensweise nicht viel geschrieben, außer jetzt zum Schluss mit dem Suchen eines eventuellen Lochs in der Folie.

Hast du denn am Anfang mal geschaut, ob nicht auf dem Weg von der Pumpe zum Filter, und zurück das Problem liegen könnte? Zum Beispiel undichte Rohrverbindungen, gebrochene Filterbehälter (z.B. im Bodenbereich) etc.

Also zuallererst Pumpe ausschalten, Wasser auffüllen, und schauen, ob der Wasserspiegel hält.
Dann wieder Pumpe einschalten, und schauen ob wieder Wasser verschwindet?

Ist denn die Pumpe jetzt wieder an? Und bleibt das Wasser drinnen?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## flusskrebs (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Lieber Robert,
hab vielen Dank für Dein einfühlsames Durchdenken meines Problems. Der Logik Deines Beitrages ist nichts hinzuzufügen, und nach einer ähnlichen habe ich auch drei Wochen lang nicht nur die Folie wie beschrieben untersucht, sondern auch die gesamte Wasseraufbereitung samt der Zuführungs- und Rückleitungsrohre.
Bei der Menge an Verschraubungen ließen sich bei dieser Gelegenheit zwei leicht tropfende Stellen finden und nachziehen. Aber durch die konnten nie und nimmer 40 Kubikmeter Wasser in 24 Stunden verschwunden sein.
Seit über einer Woche ist das fehlende Wasser aus der Leitung nachgefüllt. Alles läuft wieder bestens, kein Wasserverlust erkennbar. Was mich besonders freut, ist, daß sich die nach den vielen Versuchen mit Milch und Salatöl sowie dem wochenlangen Stillstand jeder Aufbereitung trüb gewordene und schon deutlich müffelnde Brühe innerhalb fünf Tagen wieder zu kristallklarem Wasser regenerieren ließ. 
Insofern geht mein Kopfschütteln und Schulterzucken allmählich wieder in reine Freude am Teich über. Wenn ich nur nicht die gesamte sinnlos ausgeräumte Bepflanzung mitsamt der Substrate noch zurücksetzen müßte.
Mit herzlichen Grüßen,
Christian


----------



## Kolja (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Hallo Christian,

sehr merkwürdig dieser Wasserverlust. Aber gut, dass dein Teich wieder voll ist. Na dann, gutes Einsetzen der Pflanzen und noch ein wenig Herbstfreude am Teich.


----------



## meinereiner (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Hallo Christian,

wirklich rätselhaft.
Eine Ursache muss das ja gehabt haben, dass so viel Wasser verschwindet. Nur man kann ja nichts erzwingen. Wenn sich keine Ursache finden lässt, dann muss man halt damit leben. 
Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass da im Hinterkopf immer so ein kleiner Gedanke sitzt, der da immer etwas herum bohrt, und einen nicht wirklich zur Ruhe kommen lässt.

Bei mir kommt es immer wieder mal vor, dass die Kapillarsperre von Pflanzen überwuchert wird. Aber das lässt sich einfach finden, und beseitigen. Und die Wasserverluste sind ja auch nicht so hoch.
Einmal hatte ich aber einen höheren Wasserverlust, der sich durch eine Kapillarbrücke nicht erklären ließ. Das war auch eine etwas längere Suche bis ich die Ursache ausfindig machen konnte. Irgendwann hatte ich bemerkt, dass es unter meinem Skimmer (Oase BioSys) immer etwas feucht war. Dieser steht auf einer Betonplatte. Bei der Anbringung des Skimmers ist damals ein kleines Steinchen zwischen Platte und Skimmer liegen geblieben. Im Laufe der Jahre ist dann der Skimmerbehälter an dieser Stelle gebrochen, und das Wasser dort heraus gelaufen. Mit einem kleinen Folienstück und etwas Silikonkleber konnte ich das einfach reparieren.

Aber der Wasserverlust war ja bei dir wirklich exorbitant. 
Da hat sich aber keiner einen schlechten Scherz mit dir erlaubt, dass er da Wasser aus dem Teich gepumpt hat?
Eine Frage, hattest du nachdem du das erste mal den Wasserverlust bemerkt hattest, noch weiteren Wasserverlust?
Und noch eine weitere Frage: Leider sind die Bilder vom Teich etwas klein, aber ich meine erkennen zu können, dass der Teich etwas erhöht liegt, bzw. dass es an dem einen Eck hinter dem Teich hinunter geht?
Und wie ist denn das Ufer an dieser Stelle konstruiert (bzw. wie ist die Folie dort verlegt)? Wenn es dort hinunter geht, ist dann die Folie dort über diesen Uferwall darüber gelegt? Oder gibt es dort einen Überlauf?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Kolja (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Hallo Christian,

mir geht das mit den 40 kubik auch nicht aus dem Kopf. Es muss doch irgendwo außen außerordentlich matschig gewesen sein. Das verschwindet doch nicht einfach. Das ist doch ca. ein Drittel deines Teichvolumens in 24 Std. 



> Da hat sich aber keiner einen schlechten Scherz mit dir erlaubt, dass er da Wasser aus dem Teich gepumpt hat?


Das wäre ja eine Idee. Feuerwehr? Oder eine Herde Elefanten?


----------



## flusskrebs (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Folie undicht wir, unklar ist nur, wann.*

Guten abend an alle,
die Frage nach der Ursache für den Wasserverlust werde ich wohl nie mehr richtig beantworten können, weil inzwischen alles dicht und weitgehend auch schon wieder eingerichtet ist. 
Beim Überprüfen der gesamten Verrohrung für die Wasserregeneration habe ich einige Ablaßhähne auf- und zugedreht. Von der Menge des verlorenen Wassers her könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß einer von Ihnen offengestanden hat. Ich wüßte zwar nicht, wann ich kurz davor einen bedient hätte, aber eine andere Erklärung finde ich halt auch nicht. Immerhin ist sie wahrscheinlicher als die Teichhexe. Immerhin würde dann für die Bodenqualität des Gartens sprechen, daß die Menge versickert ist, ohne daß irgendwo ein sichtbares Matschloch entstanden ist. Leider sorgen auch die Wühlmäuse allenthalben für gute Drainage. 
Zur Frage von „meinereiner“ wegen des südlichen bzw. unteren Teichrandes ist zu sagen, daß dort ein links beginnender um fast den halben Teich verlaufender und rechts wieder die Geländehöhe erreichender Damm zum Tal hin aufgeschüttet ist. Die Folie ist allseits über die Krone hinweg gezogen. In der hinteren Ecke unter der kleinen Brücke befindet sich ein Überlauf, dessen Lage den maximalen Wasserstand definiert. An seinem rückwärtigen Hang habe ich im Damm mit Folie und Steinen einen Ablauf eingebaut, damit überströmendes Wasser nicht die Dammschüttung auswaschen kann. 
So, nun kann ich das Desaster so langsam wieder vergessen und mich in den nächsten Tagen an das Abschneiden der Bepflanzung begeben. Das ist immer der erste Schritt,  bevor das Laubnetz gespannt werden kann. Die Blätter färben sich bereits recht bunt. Dann ist die Teichsaison beendet. Allerdings werde ich in diesem Jahr die Wasserregenerierung eingeschaltet lassen. Es können ja keine Behälter mehr einfrieren und platzen. 
Euch allen wünsche ich bei der Einwinterung gutes Wetter und freundliche Erinnerungen an ein gutes Teichjahr.
Herzliche Grüße
Christian


----------

